# Is There A Seiko Movement 4206?



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I found a small square ( about 30mm square) Seiko 5 on the carboot today.

With an even smaller movement







Just marked Seiko 17j

Putting the details in the date finder shows no result.

So is this a Seiko movement or is it a fake









Only cost 50p but so far it's keeping time after a little coaxing.

Mike

P.S

I know pics would help







but don't have time at the moment


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah it's gen, the 4206 is a small movement for ladies watches, auto & hand winding non hackable day and date, often used in ladies 5's


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks P.G.

I wondered if it was a ladies watch but did not know they did a ladies 5

Anyone want a girls watch









Mike


----------

